# Chords with a capo...



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

...on the 5th fret.

How do i play F-G-Am-Em with a capo in the fifth position?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

F: 5 8 7 5 6 5
G: - - 5 7 8 7
Am: 5 7 7 5 5 5 
Em: - 7 9 9 8 7


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I'll post this again. Just something I find helpful


http://www.paulwaring.co.uk/docs/lessons/capo/capo.pdf


----------

